# Einbau Hilfe bei Lüftersteuerung (tempsensor)



## 4Core (30. November 2009)

*Einbau Hilfe bei Lüftersteuerung (tempsensor)*

Hallo ich habe mir jetzt eine lüftersteuerung bestellt soweit so gut  

Ich wüsste nur gerne mal wo man die Sensoren anbringt ohne was kaput zu machen ?

Und die Sensoren sind für , CPU , GPU , System und HDD 
eine erklährung für die Positionen der Sensoren und was ich zu beachten habe 
währe echt toll ?

Gruß 4core


----------



## micky12 (30. November 2009)

*AW: Einbau Hilfe bei Lüftersteuerung (tempsensor)*

Für die CPU an der Rückseite deines Boards genau da wo die CPU sitzt. Andere Möglichkeit ist je nach Kühler den du besitzt das du den Sensor zwischen den Heatpipes genau auf der Metallplatte die auf der CPU sitzt draufbappst. (Natürlich von oben drauf und um Gotteswillen nicht dazwischen!! Alles schon erlebt... ) GPU würde ich auch so machen allerdings müsstest du die Verkleidung deiner Graka dafür vielleicht runternehmen weiß jetzt nicht welche du genau hast. Falls du mit System einfach die Temperatur im Case meinst dann kleb den Sensor einfach oben ins Gehäuse irgendwo hin . Bei der HDD halt einfach aufs Gehäuse vielleicht aber in der Nähe des Motors, da der ja heizt. Ohne was kaputt zu machen... naja du solltest schon drauf achten das du beim aufkleben da nich drauf rumdrückst wie bekloppt  In der PCGH sind aber doch auch immer Fotos wo die Sensoren mit Tesa einfach auf die Rückseite des Boards geklebt werden. Genaue Temperaturen werden das wahrscheinlich aber nicht richtig werden für die Lüftersteuerung isses aber der einzige Weg 
Gruß micky12


----------



## 4Core (30. November 2009)

*AW: Einbau Hilfe bei Lüftersteuerung (tempsensor)*

Die lüftersteuerung die ich bestellt habe ist die 
von Zalman die *zm-mfc 3
*Und System denke ich mal das die Gehäuse temp gemeint ist aber das kann anscheinend viel heisen ?!
Meine grake ist die gtx 260 xfx Be


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Einbau Hilfe bei Lüftersteuerung (tempsensor)*

auf die CPU würd ich keinen Sensor machen, nur auf Northbridge, RAMs, Graka,.. so als kleine Orientierung.. ist aber eigentlich überflüssig.. alle wichtigen Temps liest man mit Everest und Coretemps.. Temperaturen für die HDDs mit HDtune..

Ich habe meine Sensoren einfach im Case so angebracht, dass sie nicht stören, an die Hardware hab ich sie jedenfalls nicht mehr.. sieht auch kacke aus..^^

Grüße


----------



## 4Core (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Einbau Hilfe bei Lüftersteuerung (tempsensor)*

also sollte ich sie icht verwenden , und mir Everest runterladen und hd tune zum temperatur auslesen ??
ist die nothbridge genauso heis wie die CPU zum teil oder gibt es da unterschiede ?


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Einbau Hilfe bei Lüftersteuerung (tempsensor)*

ne wenn die NB so heiß wäre die CPU dann würden ein paar Kühlrippen nicht ausreichen..
meine NB ist je nach Spannung und OC 35-49° Grad warm.. das waren die Temps, die ich mal an den Kühlrippen gemessen habe.. kannst du aber vernachlässigen...

interessant wäre auch die Temp der Speicherriegel.. aber eigentlich reicht es wenn du mal fühlst, wenn du dir nicht gleich die Hände verbrennst sind die Temps in Ordnung, meine Riegel sind immer lauwarm bis kühl.. habe aber auch ne sehr gute Lukü.. meisten werden die schon etwas heiß..


----------



## 4Core (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Einbau Hilfe bei Lüftersteuerung (tempsensor)*

das heist den sensor zb für die cpu an die speicher zu machen  
ja das währe auch eine gute idee 

was hast du denn für ein gehäuse ? welche lüfter nimmst du denn ? ich habe mein system nie kühl bekommen ? 
deswegen die anschaffung einer lüftersteuerung ,  meine lüfter sind immer so platziert vorne die luft rein und hinten die warme luft raus . ?!


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Einbau Hilfe bei Lüftersteuerung (tempsensor)*

guck mal was ich in diesem Thread gepostet habe. habe das Cooler Master Haf 922 . siehe Signatur


----------



## 4Core (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Einbau Hilfe bei Lüftersteuerung (tempsensor)*

ok habe es mir mal angeschaut , und ich denke mal das ich es so ähnlich mal versuchen werde mit meinem stacker


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Einbau Hilfe bei Lüftersteuerung (tempsensor)*

dann viel Erfolg  Bei fragen hier posten


----------



## 4Core (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Einbau Hilfe bei Lüftersteuerung (tempsensor)*

danke dir  

Wo wir gerade dabei sind wegen kühlung kannst du mir erklähren was die Röchen zwischen spannungswandlerkühler und nothbridge für eine bedeutung haben ? 

Kann man diese entfernen und wenn ja würde der spannungswandler zu heis werden wenn noch lüftkühlung vorhanden währe ?


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Einbau Hilfe bei Lüftersteuerung (tempsensor)*

du meinst die Heatpipes?? Wärmeleitungen, die die Wärme ableiten.. Dann hast n sehr gutes Board   Also bitte nicht entfernen!!


----------



## 4Core (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Einbau Hilfe bei Lüftersteuerung (tempsensor)*

Ja genau diee meine ich  

Und wieso kann man dann be wasserkühlung auf diese Heatpipes verzichten ??  
hat das einen bestimmten grund !


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Einbau Hilfe bei Lüftersteuerung (tempsensor)*

Ich denke weil das Wasser(wasser ist ein super Wärmeleiter) die Heatpipes ersetzt oder überflüssig macht.. Kenne mich mit Wakü aber nicht so gut aus. Ich würde die Dinger aber auf jeden Fall dran lassen. Sehen doch auch schön aus


----------



## 4Core (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Einbau Hilfe bei Lüftersteuerung (tempsensor)*

Ja das sie schön aus sehen steht ja auch nicht zu frage weil schön sieht es immer aus  

warum ich frage ist folgendes ich möchte gerne da wasserkühlung drauf machen aber der platz reicht nicht ganz   nach oben raus . Und deshalb wollte ich wissen ob es auch so gehen würde und denn rest halt mit wasserkühlung versorgt !


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Einbau Hilfe bei Lüftersteuerung (tempsensor)*

Wofür die Wakü? Bzw welche CPU mit welchem Board willst du ocen? Ne gute Lukü ist immer ner schlechten Wakü vorzuziehen. Hast du schon Vorstellungen in welche Richtung es gehen soll?


----------



## 4Core (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Einbau Hilfe bei Lüftersteuerung (tempsensor)*

wie meinst du das mit richtung ?  
Bei mein system was ich jetzt gerade verwende soll es nicht sein 

 Bei meinem anderen denn ich mir gerade aufbaue ,  da werde ich dann ein Gehäuse von coolermaster den Cosmos S  nehmen und da volgende harware einbauen :

Asus P6T Deluxe V2
Core i7 920 
G-Skill DDR3 1333mhz 

das sollte dann wassergekühlt sein ! 

Gehäuse und wasserkühlung sind schon da 
genaus auch die Lüfter ist ja klar


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Einbau Hilfe bei Lüftersteuerung (tempsensor)*

du willst also extreme ocen  auf 4,0Ghz? Hört sich jedenfalls gut an. Aber poste doch mal ein Forum weiter oben bei Wakü. Die können dir sicher besser helfen zum Thema Heatpipes. 

Grüße


----------



## 4Core (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Einbau Hilfe bei Lüftersteuerung (tempsensor)*

Ja wollte machen  

ok werde mal dor posten danke dir für deine hilfe wegen der steuerung die kommt nehmlich in mein altes system . 

Gruss


----------



## micky12 (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Einbau Hilfe bei Lüftersteuerung (tempsensor)*

Kurz am Rand: Für die SpaWas gibts auch Kühler für Wasserkühlung  Außerdem wieso sollte da kein Platz Richtung Heatpipes sein?  So n CPU Kühler für WaKü ist doch recht klein im vergleich zu den LuKü Dingern da sollte man eigtl keine Platzprobleme bekommen  Oder wie meinst du das mim Platzproblem?


----------



## Mystik (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Einbau Hilfe bei Lüftersteuerung (tempsensor)*

noch ne frage dazu gibt es schönere möglichkeiten als den sensor mit tesa festzukleben?


----------

